# [SOLVED] d link error messages



## markEE (May 10, 2008)

i installed a d link router on my xp desktop to get wireless internet on my vista laptop... i get this message on both machines: AIRGCFG.EXE ENTRY POINT NOT FOUND THE PROCEDURE ENTRYPOINT COULD NOT BE LOCATED IN THE DYNAMIC LINK LIBARY WLANAPI.DLL. after i click them shut the internet still works on my laptop..just want to get rid of these error messages... i think the router might not be campatable with vista..so should or i just ignore the messages or can you help? thanks


----------



## markEE (May 10, 2008)

*Re: d link error messages*



markEE said:


> i installed a d link router on my xp desktop to get wireless internet on my vista laptop... i get this message on both machines: AIRGCFG.EXE ENTRY POINT NOT FOUND THE PROCEDURE ENTRYPOINT COULD NOT BE LOCATED IN THE DYNAMIC LINK LIBARY WLANAPI.DLL. after i click them shut the internet still works on my laptop..just want to get rid of these error messages... i think the router might not be campatable with vista..so should or i just ignore the messages or can you help? thanks


----------



## markEE (May 10, 2008)

*Re: d link error messages*

i solved this on my own..went into startup and un checked airgcfg.exe..seems to work...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: d link error messages*

Worked all night on it I see. :smile:

Thanks for the feedback and your solution.


----------



## edsilva7 (Aug 23, 2008)

*REAL SOLUTION Re: [SOLVED] d link error messages*

I found the way to really fix this problem. The one mention above doesn't fix the problem, it just avoid it.

Here's the link:

http://christian-directory.org/Technology.aspx

Good luck,

Ed Silva.:wave:


----------

